# Ipad - VLC et films



## phcm64100 (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

Je viens d avoir un ipad
j ai une box numéricable 
dessus j ai un disque réseau et des films

sur l'ipad j ai installé VLC, celui ci voit bien le disque réseau, il voit les films mais ils sont tous à 0 octets et ne lit rien

Pourquoi ?

comment lire mes films sur mon ipad

Merci à vous


----------



## cillab (6 Janvier 2014)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens d avoir un ipad
> j ai une box numéricable
> ...



AH!! ses BASQUES lol  bonjour 
pour VLC plusieurs options soit tu va sur ton ordi tu branche ton IPAD 
tu va dans applications VLC et tu y mets tes films

2é solution  tu a réseau local connection au serveur  de ta box LE DD un fichier MEDIA se met en haut a gauche tu clique  tu a ton DD+ une clef usb  si tu en a une brancher sur ta box et tu a tout ton programme et tes films que tu pourra visionner en streaming  il n'y a pas de dossier pour L'IROULEGUY LOL a++


----------



## phcm64100 (7 Janvier 2014)

Merci

mais c est pas ça

Sur mon DD ethernet qui est branché sur la box y a plein de films
je peux les regarder depuis la télé, mon mac (avec VLC)

mais sur ipad VLC voit bien les titres mais ne lance pas le film

Je ne veux pas les telecharger sur l ipad, juste les visionner avec

avec VLC ou autre

merci


----------



## cillab (7 Janvier 2014)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> mais c est pas ça
> 
> ...





re bonjour  LE BASQUE BONDISSANT

essais MOLIPLAYER HD ça devrait le faire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




phcm64100 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> mais c est pas ça
> 
> ...


  branche ton  IPAD EN WIFI réseau perso  avec une clef wpa  wap


----------



## phcm64100 (7 Janvier 2014)

le basque bondissant  Jean Borotra - Wikipédia

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------

Je viens d installer MoliPlayer

il marche pour certains films mais pas ceux qui ont le son en AC3

Un autre outil qui prendrai tout ??

Pourquoi VLC qui marche si bien sous mac ne marche pas sur Ipad

merci


----------



## cillab (7 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir 
bon MOLIPLAYER ne prend pas le DTS et L'AC3
tu a 8PLAYER qui le prend   
si tu avais une FREEBOX  DD250GO gratos  lecteur BD gratos  et COMPAGNON qui te prendrait tout tes films 
VLCmarche trés bien sur IPAD je l'ais cela viens des réglages de ta console 
partage de fichiers
a tu activer plug'nplay UPNPsur ta console????
quant tu clique sur  réseau local ca donne QUOI???
tu a le fichier MÉDIA  ET DEDANS ton DD avec tes films
essaye 8PLAYER  tu clique sur FILMS et ta box doit apparaitre
sinon il te faut ouvrir ton port  UPNP   
attention aux vagues


----------



## phcm64100 (7 Janvier 2014)

J ai plein de films sur mon disque

je peux les lire sans pb sur mon mac avec VLC

mais sur ipad, il m affiche bien la liste de mes films mais tous à 0 octets

Des réglages sur Ipad a faire. j ai eu mon ipad hier  donc en ai pas encore la maitrise


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Janvier 2014)

Good reader se connecte très bien aux disques réseau, permet d'y accéder et de lire les contenues sans soucis...

Ce n'est pas un lecteur vidéo a proprement parlé, mais il le fait bien et a d'autres fonctions en plus...


----------



## phcm64100 (8 Janvier 2014)

Logiquement VLC devrait fonctionner 

Y a t il des paramètres à y mettre ? ou sur la Box de numéricable ?

Le meme VLC sur Mac fonctionne très bien et lit bien tous mes films

Merci


----------



## cillab (8 Janvier 2014)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Logiquement VLC devrait fonctionner
> 
> Y a t il des paramètres à y mettre ? ou sur la Box de numéricable ?
> 
> ...



va voir un peut ton amis google  et numéricable  ils te le diront  cherche un peut


----------

